# What would you do if you were there?



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/news/19881055/detail.html


----------



## medic417 (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd have used my insulated wire cutters.  Why risk my power tools?


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 28, 2009)

On the inside, I would have laughed.  Hard.  

Actually, I probably would have had him arrested long before the power saw part.  They said they chased him off multiple times.  After time #2, I would have called PD and let them chase him off, and likely shoot him for coming at them with a power saw.  

But you had better believe I'm not getting between a downed powerline and a nut with a power saw.  That's not my job.  My job is to treat him AFTER he fries himself.


----------



## firemoose0827 (Jul 7, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> On the inside, I would have laughed.  Hard.
> 
> Actually, I probably would have had him arrested long before the power saw part.  They said they chased him off multiple times.  After time #2, I would have called PD and let them chase him off, and likely shoot him for coming at them with a power saw.
> 
> But you had better believe I'm not getting between a downed powerline and a nut with a power saw.  That's not my job.  My job is to treat him AFTER he fries himself.



Exactly what my first thoughts were...after the second time chasing him away he would be sitting in the back of a squad car with cuffs, thats why we have scene safety laws and police presence at all of these kind of calls.  If they dont listen to us, they will listen to the police.  His death, although his own fault still needless and tragic, could have been prevented by following a simple procedure.  Its a shame...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 7, 2009)

firemoose0827 said:


> thats why we have scene safety laws


Scene safety laws?!?  Care to explain that one?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 7, 2009)

*What would I do if I were there?*

Laughed.  Hard.  Then started CPR.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 7, 2009)

Most police departments don't babysit downed power lines from storms when the FD is on the scene.


----------



## reaper (Jul 8, 2009)

Pull out the Marshmallows!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MendoEMT (Jul 8, 2009)

Well...  if you've already chased him off a couple of times, at what point do you give up and say, "Go for it jcakass!!!  Give it your best shot!!"


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2009)

Have him committed. 

If he reached the powerlines, try to get the backboard out to wack him away before he killed himself.


----------

